# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Profilaktyka, która działa?

## agataskrzacka

Szanowni Państwo chciałam jeszcze zapytać o profilaktykę? Nie chodzi mi o tryb życia, a badania jakie należy wykonywać aby mieć pewność, że nic złego się nie dzieje. Robiliśmy już z mężem markery nowotworowe, badamy się regularnie ginekolog, raz na rok krew, ale wiem, ze tak na prawdę to niewiele daje, bo to tylko kropla w  morzu. Mielismy też w rodzinie przypadki nowotoworów kości. Jak temu zapobiegać, jak zauwazyć objawy? Niestety lekarze zamiast działać, leczyli chorą na korzonki i zapisywali rehabilitację... przez pół roku, a potem juz było za późno. Ja niestety mam problemy z kręgosłupem, wiec odczuwam częste bóle tej okolicy. Boję się, ze lekarze też mogą zbagatelizować jakieś objawy u mnie przez te problemy kręgosłupa i że zachoruję. 
Proszę o zrozumienie i informację. Czy nowotwór nerki jest dziedziczny?
Dziękuję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeżeli rzeczywiście w rodzinie występowały nowotwory to lekarz nie powinien tego bagatelizować i powinien Cie skierować na odpowiednie badania. Nowotwory potrafią się rozwijać latami i ciężko je zdiagnozować, dlatego należy wykonywać profilaktyczne badania. Brat mojego taty miał raka prostaty, nie chodził do lekarza, dowiedział się za późno :Frown:  Ciotka i babcia miały raka piersi. Moja najbliższa rodzina bada się na bieżąco. To znaczy my robiliśmy testy genetyczne w monogen life, bo państwowo to prawie rok w kolejce kazali nam czekać. Na ich podstawie jesteśmy objęci odpowiednią profilaktyką. 

Pytałaś czy nowotwór nerki jest dziedziczny - jak każdy rak można go odiedziczyć. Najważniejsze to systematycznie się badać.

----------


## Szamanka

A ile się czeka na te badania w monogen life??? I jak to wygląda?

----------


## tomasz_gwiazda

Odświeżę temat, ponieważ profilaktyka badań w wykrywania nowotworów w Polsce cały czas kuleje, a jest to bardzo ważny temat. Do najczęstszych nowotworów można zaliczyć raka piersi, jajników, rak prostaty, czerniak czy rak tarczycy. Bardzo przydatne są tutaj badania genetyczne, zwłaszcza jeśli w rodzinie miało się przypadek występowania w/w chorób. Zawczasu przeprowadzone badania genetyczne mogą pomóc we wczesnym wykryciu zagrożeń i co za tym idzie leczeniu na wczesnym stadium choroby. Na stronie zdrowegeny.pl można znaleźć szereg ciekawych informacji odnośnie profilaktyki genetycznej.

----------


## pimpam

> Zawczasu przeprowadzone badania genetyczne mogą pomóc we wczesnym wykryciu zagrożeń i co za tym idzie leczeniu na wczesnym stadium choroby.


Owszem.



> Na stronie zdrowegeny.pl można znaleźć szereg ciekawych informacji odnośnie profilaktyki genetycznej.


Tylko po co płacić taką kasę za badania genetyczne. W pierwszej kolejności wizyta w poradni genetycznej i tam lekarz zdecyduje po wywiadzie (kto w rodzinie na co chorował) czy badanie jest refundowane czy nie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kania123

Istnieje taka strona internetowa zdrowegeny.pl tam znajdziesz wszystkie niezbędne informacje na temat badan genetycznych a profilaktyka nowotworu, możesz nawet podac swoj numer telefonu a konsultant oddzwoni do ciebie i przekaze ci same istotne informacje i bedziesz mógł o wszystko zapytac.

----------


## parafa

tak naprawdę wyrobienie w sobie zdrowych nawyków to podstawa do zachowania zdrowia, regularnie badam sobie piersi przy użyciu Brastera, jest to urządzenie do samokontroli, dzisiaj medycna poszła tak do przodu że mogę za pmocą tego urządzenia zrobić sobie badanie któego skuteczność jest taka jak przy USG więc warto pomyśleć o zainwestowaniu w takie urządzenie.

----------


## korzuszek

uważam, że regularne badanie piersi to jedna z ważniejszych rzeczy jakie powinniśmy kontrolować, a z drugiej strony jedna z najprostrzych (nie musisz pobierać żadnych próbek i oddawać ich do laboratorium). Jeśli są narzędzia do tego, aby pomóc, trzeba z nich korzystać. Chociaż samo USG nie jest takie złe. Najgorsze jest to, że musisz iść najpierw po skierowanie, a później ustawić się w kolejkę, ale poza tym, to nie ma jakiejś tragedii...

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Markery nowotworowe występują pod postacią enzymów, hormonów, antygenów płodowo-zarodkowych, antygenów nowotworowych o budowie glikoprotein lub mucyn, a także markerów genetycznych, za pomocą których wykryć można zarówno czynniki onkogenne jak i mutacje genów supresorowych.

----------


## storra

Przede wszystkim trzeba się badać, jeśli lekarz nie daje skierowania to na własną rękę... My z mężem robiliśmy ostatnio badania w Ober Clinic w Warszawie, on badanie pod kątem raka prostaty (za 20 zł w promocji), ja usg piersi. Jestem spokojniejsza, że wszystko wyszło dobrze. Oprócz tego regularnie wykonujemy badania podstawowe z krwi, zdrowo się odżywiamy. Mam nadzieję, że to coś pomoże, a przynajmniej w razie czego uda nam się szybko wykryć niepokojące zmiany.

----------


## rosalinda

Masz rację, że trzeba się badać, ale wydaje mi się, że sg raz do roku to na dzisiejsze czasy jest zdecydowanie za mało, ale technika na szczęście idzie z pomocą, przynajmniej dla kobiet. Jeśli nie ma się wprawy w samobadaniu piersi, albo chce się wykryć wszelkie zmiany dużo wczęsniej niż są wyczuwalne pod palcami można zakupić sobie Braster, który szybko wykryje każdą zmianę. Wyniki badania są zapisywane na aplikację na smartfona i można je sobie porównywać.

----------


## korzuszek

> Markery nowotworowe występują pod postacią enzymów, hormonów, antygenów płodowo-zarodkowych, antygenów nowotworowych o budowie glikoprotein lub mucyn, a także markerów genetycznych, za pomocą których wykryć można zarówno czynniki onkogenne jak i mutacje genów supresorowych.


Miałam raczej na myśli fakt, że żeby zbadać piersi nie musisz umawiać się na wizytę i pobierać próbek. Podstawowe badanie możesz wykonać w domu. Może i badanie rękami faktycznie może być mało wiarygodne (bo np. możesz nie wyczuć mniejszych guzków), to spokojnie można skorzystać z technologicznych rozwiązań. Tak jak masz glukometr do mierzenia poziomu glukozy we krwi, tak samo do badania stanu piersi masz braster. Dla mnie nie ma takiej racjonalnej wymówki, żeby zignorować temat.

----------


## parafa

prawda jest taka, że w Polsce ciężko dostać się na regularne badania zwłaszcza w przypadku publicznej służby zdrowia, kierują na USG raz w roku albo rzadziej, wiem bo sama kiedyś korzystałam, ale to zdecydowanie za rzadko, raz rozwija się szybko, każda z Nas jest narażona, więc trzeba mieć piersi pod stałą kontrolą. Nie wiem czy każda kobieta zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że to w naszym interesie jest, żeby odpowiednio szybko reagować w razie gdyby pojawiły się jakieś niepokojące objawy.

----------


## HenrykKoł

O profilaktyce raka w Polsce nie mówi się prawie wcale. Raz na jakiś czas, tak jak chociażby ostatnio z okazji Światowego Dnia Raka, pojawiają się w prasie jakieś głosy w tym temacie. A przecież regularne badania to podstawa. Jeśli wykryjemy raka na wczesnym etapie, zyskujemy czas na dostosowanie najlepszego leczenia. Ja miałem podwyższony poziom PSA. W rodzinie oczywiście są przypadki raka, stąd nie lekceważę problemu. Zrobiłem płynną biopsję z krwi. To badanie wykrywa resztkowe DNA nowotworowe, które krąży we krwi. I jestem spokojny, na szczęście okazało się, że obecnie rak nie rozwija się w moim organizmie. Profilaktyka to nie żart. Badania mogą uratować życie.

----------


## parafa

posty na forach
 komentarze na FB
 archiwum_posty grudzień-styczeń
 archiwum_komentarze na FB grudzień-styczeń
 archiwum fora
 archiwum FB


Explore

ależ oczywisćie że masz rację, nie można od przypadku do przypadku się kontrolować, kontrola musi  być regularna. U mnie w rodzinie nie było przypadku raka piersi, mimo wszystko wiem, że w dzisiejszych czasach to bardzo poważny problem i ogromne ryzyko, dlatego od jakiegoś czasu regularnie badam piersi za pomocą Brastera, piersi przez całe życie poddawane są zmianom, dlatego istnieje ogromne ryzyko raka piersi, dlatego tak ważne są regularne badania, im wczęsniej wykryjemy zmiany tym większe sznase na to, że skutecznie się wyleczymy.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Warto myśleć nie tylko o profilaktyce wtórnej, która polega na szybkim wykryciu choroby, ale również o pierwotnej, która opiera się na uniknięciu zachorowania. Dlatego należy przestrzegać Europejskiego Kodeksu Walki z Rakiem, który mówi o zaleceniach dot. stylu życia tj. unikanie otyłości, używek czy nadmiernego słońca, a także uprawianie sportu czy jedzenie warzyw i owoców.

----------


## elmirka

Owszem, popieram, sama dbam o zdrowie swoje i mojej rodziny, ale czasami to za mało. Genów nie oszukasz... A ja miałam w rodzinie kilka zachorowań na raka piersi, więc wolę dmuchać na zimne i badać się regularnie. A nawet wydaje mi się, że badanie palpacyjne to za mało, bo rak przybiera różne formy, nie zawsze są to guzy.

----------


## rosalinda

Ja bym wszystkiego nie zwalała na geny. Kobiety nie myślą odpowiedno często, myślą tylko o tym czy za duże czy za małe, jędrne czy nie jędrne, a nie o tym czy zdrowe. Trzeba się badać, badać i jeszcze raz badać! Regularne sprawdzanie stanu zdrowia swoich piersi, tu jest cała tajemnica.

----------


## elmirka

Absolutnie nie zwalam wszystkiego na geny, ale jednak nie bez powodu mówi się o grupie ryzyka. Jednak piersi trzeba badać regularnie, bez względu czy do niej należymy czy nie. Co do świadomości kobiet to mam wrażenie, ze jest coraz większa. Ostatnio mi nawet szwagierka wspominała, ze planuje kupic braster, to takie urządzenie do badania piersi w domu. Sama się nad tym zastanawiam teraz...

----------


## rosalinda

No i bardzo dobrze robi. Przynajmniej będzie pewna, że samobadanie piersi wykona na pewno dobrze, że niczego nie przeoczy. Jak mieszkacie blisko to się z nią umów, że wykupisz sobie drugi abonament i korzystajcie na spółkę.

----------


## elmirka

Wzięłyśmy sobie na spółkę, bo okazuje się, że kilka osób spokojnie może używać jednego urządzenia. Potrzeba jedynie osobnych kont i abonamentów, ale to już tylko 29 zł miesięcznie, więc tak naprawdę zaden koszt. Jedna pizza miesięcznie mniej, wyjdzie nam na zdrowie  :Wink:  Urządzenie wygląda tak:


Do wyboru są 3 matryce, akurat wyszło nam tak, że każda ma swoją, więc wymieniamy się jedynie tym głównym urządzeniem. Badanie to góra 15 minut, na spokojnie we własnym domu, bez bólu i stresu. Później obraz przesyła sie do analizy, jest sprawdzany też przez komputery i lekarzy i po 2 dniach wraca wynik.

----------


## rosalinda

Tym razem tak wyszło, ale ogólnie urządzenie dopasowuje matrycę do temperatury piersi, więc może wyjść tak, że obie traficie na tę samą matrycę, ale w zestawie jest ściereczka do przetarcia, więc luzik  :Smile:

----------

